# Dr. Scott Sims of Aloha Vet passed away July 25, 2015



## lyradd

_'We are deeply saddened to share that Dr. Scott Sims of Aloha Vet passed away on Saturday, July 25, 2015 at the Wilcox Memorial Hospital. Long before his show premiered, Dr. Scott was already famous and deeply valued in the hearts of many on the island of Kauai because of his zest for life and selfless compassion for animals. He is a treasured member of the Nat Geo WILD family and will be forever missed. Our only consolation is that we got to share his incredible talent and humanity with the world, if just for one season.' _

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/wild/aloha-vet/articles/meet-dr-scott-sims/


----------



## MysteryMan

R.I.P. Scott


----------



## dennispap

RIP Scott. He truly cared for all of the animals.


----------



## peds48

Anyone knows what was the cause of death? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC

Perhaps distemper


----------



## lyradd

peds48 said:


> Anyone knows what was the cause of death?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Scott Sims, the barefoot veterinarian from Kauai who turned his love of animals into a reality show, died after a two-month fight with bladder cancer. He was 59.


----------



## judylee

He died of bladder cancer after a two month battle..
To bad that he didn't win. I will miss him, Rest in peace Scott.


----------



## 4Yahshua

8~8~5998 (out of 6000) Sabbath in this "Doomsday Apocalypse".
Last Evil Days of "Manmean". Killer Radiation Keeps
Coming From Fukushima, Japan! Uncensored News: www.ENENews.com
Eat Almonds, Almond Milk to Kill Cancer Cells.
Yahshua Son of Yahweh Returns VERY SOON!
Pray NOW to be SAVED and SEALED in THEM. Revelation 14:1
The BIBLE = Best Instructions Before Leaving Earth!
HalleluYah! Hebrew: "Praise ye Yah!"

Dr. Scott Sims, SO VERY SAD that your time of healing was cut short.
A TRUE healer on TV. How RARE is that? There are MANY furry
and feathered friends waiting for you at "The Rainbow Bridege".
Many others here on earth are missing you! :up:

ETERNAL SURVIVAL BLESSINGS! :angel:


----------

